# Guess what



## Tclem (Oct 25, 2015)

most of you know me as a master smith knife maker but in my spare time I also turn a pen or two

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 3 | Funny 5


----------



## Kevin (Oct 25, 2015)

I wanted to use the eye candy but when you say something that funny it's hard to know what to click lmao. Beautiful pens Mr. Master Knife Grinder. 

All look good but that one on the right is an eye-grabber. 

:


----------



## Tclem (Oct 25, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I wanted to use the eye candy but when you say something that funny it's hard to know what to click lmao. Beautiful pens Mr. Master Knife Grinder.
> 
> All look good but that one on the right is an eye-grabber.
> 
> :


Lol that is some black ca glue filled in


----------



## ironman123 (Oct 25, 2015)

Use your new grinder and grind the ends of the refills so they shows to be the same length, Mr smith grinder kniffe. Nice looking pens Tony.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 25, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Lol that is some black ca glue filled in



Yeah I knew it was a fill (thought epoxy) but I dunno what wood. BEB dyed green?


----------



## Tclem (Oct 25, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Yeah I knew it was a fill (thought epoxy) but I dunno what wood. BEB dyed green?


And yellow.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 25, 2015)

Tclem said:


> And yellow.



So boxelder burl and dye?


----------



## Tclem (Oct 25, 2015)

Kevin said:


> So boxelder burl and dye?


Buckeye Burl and dyed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 25, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Buckeye Burl and dyed



You should know not to not tell what, what is. Grumpy because you are not grinding steel?


----------



## Tclem (Oct 25, 2015)

Kevin said:


> You should know not to not tell what, what is. Grumpy because you are not grinding steel?


Lol yes I should be on the grinder. 
Yellow mystery wood. Maybe maple. Brown mallee. Brow buckeye Burl. Now you happy


----------



## Kevin (Oct 25, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Lol yes I should be on the grinder.
> Yellow mystery wood. Maybe maple. Brown mallee. Brow buckeye Burl. Now you happy



No but you are off the hook for now lol.


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 25, 2015)

Chocolate pen is decadent and the green one is alluring! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 25, 2015)

Nice pens, the one on the right has an apparition, could it be ..........satan?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Oct 25, 2015)

Kevin said:


> No but you are off the hook for now lol.


As long as I still have my woodbarter gold platinum membership


----------



## Kevin (Oct 25, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> Nice pens, the one on the right has an apparition, could it be ..........satan?



SNL fans unite.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 25, 2015)

Tclem said:


> As long as I still have my woodbarter gold platinum membership



You are tenured as long as you keep harassing the ass from SENC . . . .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mr. Peet (Oct 25, 2015)

Glad you said it Barry, I saw those twisted horns coming out of that skull and had similar Halloween thoughts on pen #4 or the far right. Opps, sounded political, sorry....


----------



## Tclem (Oct 25, 2015)

Kevin said:


> You are tenured as long as you keep harassing the ass from SENC . . . .


Don't worry. Only reason I stay around

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Oct 25, 2015)

Mr. Peet said:


> Glad you said it Barry, I saw those twisted horns coming out of that skull and had similar Halloween thoughts on pen #4 or the far right. Opps, sounded political, sorry....


That's black ca filling cracks. MAybe I should use pink next time so @barry richardson will be happier


----------



## Kevin (Oct 25, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Don't worry. Only reason I stay around



It makes me happy, but sad too.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Oct 26, 2015)

Nicely done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sirfishalot (Oct 26, 2015)

Good looking quad there Tony!

JayT

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

